# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  BIOFERTIL SAC : SULFATO DE CALCIO marca TIERRAVERDE !!!

## kscastaneda

*Nuestro sulfato de calcio marca TIERRAVERDE es el favorito de las empresas  agroindustriales por más de 3 años consecutivos; por su calidad, pureza y textura; asimismo porque cumplimos con  las entregas de manera rápida y oportuna al contar con plantas de  procesamiento ubicadas en dos puntos estratégicos del norte de nuestro país !!!*  IMG_0853.jpg 
Contamos con unidades de transportes, carretas disponibles con buenos fletes para la distribución inmediata !!!  *Nos interesa efectuar acuerdos comerciales duraderos por ello nuestro compromiso de brindarles un producto de buena calidad y con entregas oportunas según lo coordinado!!!*  *Cotizaciones y datos de contacto :* 
Asist. Gerencia : Srta. Katy Fernandez.
Oficinas : Carretera Industrial Nº 206 (Ref. x Ovalo Mochica) - Trujillo - La Libertad
Telefax : 044-242863
Email: biofertilsac@hotmail.com // nesmoncas@me.com  Croquis.jpg Sulfato Calcio Tierraverde.jpgTemas similares: Calmax fuente de calcio alternativa !!! Deficiencia de calcio en col china. Sulfato de calcio con 20.42% de azufre y 30.20% de calcio Sulfato de cobre Sulfato de Calcio

----------

